# Loneliness is the small towns



## Mridula (Apr 20, 2007)

I have noticed that wives of expats who live in small towns are generally very lonely.
They have no public transport and few friends. If they do not have good transport, then they are stuck at home, and are fairly miserable


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Most wives who accompany their husbands on an overseas assignment have visas that prohibit them from working, so even in large cities they are cut off from the primary vehicle for making friends in the US. Being stuck in a small town when all your neighbors are at work, and you may not speak the language, would make it even more difficult.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

you can however meet people by going to the local library and finding out if there are local organizations that you can become a part of. In many small towns with only a few thousand people, most everything is within walking distance. It is great to just go from business to business and introduce yourself, you will find that if you do that you will not be lonely.


----------

